# Fertility dates checker!



## golcarlilly

OOh I have just found something good: 

https://www.thefamilygp.com/fertility-calculator.aspx

You can check the dates you will be most fertile, I am going to be :sex: like mad from the 18th to the 22nd this month:rofl: assuming the :witch: has flown off by then!!


----------



## buffycat

ooh, that looks good....i usually use baby centre.......


----------



## Sambatiki

I found monthly cycles is really good!! 

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com


----------



## owo

I will be checking them all out. I'm convinced i conceived last time because as soon as i saw EWCM we:sex::sex::sex: so that was going to be my plan this time


----------



## Sambatiki

what 3 times in a row!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

mymonthlycycles...tried that too, only thing is, once i had set it up i couldn't change it (i somehow entered the wrong number of days...)

note to self......tell OH of 'dates' so that he can be prepared!

:)


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> what 3 times in a row!!! :rofl:

Three days in a row cheeky!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: I think 3x 3 days is better !!! :rofl:

Check me out turning into a nypho!! :sex: on the brain


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: I think 3x 3 days is better !!! :rofl:
> 
> Check me out turning into a nypho!! :sex: on the brain

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you lot are toooo funny!! I am off home shortly and won't be on in the morning tomorrow, missed you all today been so busy!! see ya later chicks xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

See ya tracy. Have a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jewels

Sambatiki said:


> I found monthly cycles is really good!!
> 
> https://www.mymonthlycycles.com

Yes I use My Monthly Cycles as well - pretty easy to set up and use.


----------

